# Cold toes and Space blankets



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

I got new boots this season. I bought some double boa DC's. These are not my fist DC boa boots.
But my toes are going to fall off they get so cold. I tried some burton socks and those made it worse. 

I was thinking about buying a space blanket and cutting a shape to match the foot pad and put in under (like super feet) and then make like a cover to cover the toes around the outside of the liner. 

Thoughts, laughs or other ideas...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Superfeet Premium Insoles : REDHot : Insoles for all of your footwear and activities. Skiing, hiking, running, soccer and work.

Are you dressing up enough to keep your core warm?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it might sound weird but wear thin socks. get some thin smartwools and ride with your boots as loose as you can. 

here's the high-tech option:Hotronic m4 Foot Warmer - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

How about wearing thicker/warmer socks? Or wearing double layers? Seems like a simple fix.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

High tech=$240
SuperFeet= $50
space blanket = $10

I am sweating everywhere else. 
I have tried loosening my boots and that didn't help either.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

I usually wear nike dry-ride socks. 
I have tried burton socks. Didn't help.
Makes sense to be to try a space blanket! haha!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> How about wearing thicker/warmer socks? Or wearing double layers? Seems like a simple fix.


thick socks compress the foot and constrict blood circulation. also, they insulate the foot more which can make it sweat more and in cold weather wet, sweaty feet will get cold quickly

get you some merino wool smartwools and try and dry your liners every night so when you go out the next time your boots are dry to start out with.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Thick doesn't necessarily mean constricting


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> Thick doesn't necessarily mean constricting


dude you can try and contradict me all you want but i actually know what the fuck i am talking about.


----------



## cmendo2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

If you're sweating your feet might simply get wet and lead to being cold, also wrinkles near the ankle etc. can lead to blood cut off.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I wouldn't want to _surround_ my foot in a space blanket. It'd be too sweaty, like using a Wonder Bread bag over your socks...hey wait a minute...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're either wearing cotton socks, boots too big, lack of arch support, or you have Raynauds Syndrome.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> dude you can try and contradict me all you want but i actually know what the fuck i am talking about.


Aren't you special? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

I appreciate all the feed back. I am worried that my foot may sweating to much with a space blanket around it. And not enough air to dry it. 
I hate thick sock, I feel to restrained in them. And the new boots fit so well its amazing. 
I may just go buy a pair of smartwools and give those a try. I'm just a cheap skate... If space blankets work then problem solved for cheap


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> How about wearing thicker/warmer socks? Or wearing double layers? Seems like a simple fix.


Just don't respond to advice like this ever again if that's your answer.


----------

